
Scientists Have Developed Diesel That Emits Much Less CO2 - mengjiang
http://www.thelatestnews.com/in-a-new-breakthrough-scientists-have-developed-diesel-that-emits-much-less-co2/
======
DrScump
if they hurry up with this, it could save those unsellable, smog-kludged VWs.

